# WinERASERR

## Dracon

: 
"      WinERASERR! 
C        ,   -              . 
  -,        . 
 : ClaudioPate93@irelandmail.com 
         ,    . 
   (         ):.........................................  ..................................................  ............" 
               - (HOW TO DECRYPT FILES)    .

----------


## FLY_INTER

?      99%    ,       .
  :  

> -

    

> *WinERASERR*

    ERASER      ,    .  

> : ClaudioPate*93*@irelandmail.com

        ,    93         ..._)) 
.. WinERASERR -----erazer       ;))))??

----------


## fabulist

> "      WinERASERR!

  .   . "   ... ... "

----------


## erazer

.   LiveCD,  Kaspersky AVP Tool -          .     .

----------


## kit

,  Kaspersky WindowsUnlocker  Kaspersky WindowsUnlocker  
    - .

----------


## Dracon

> ,  Kaspersky WindowsUnlocker  Kaspersky WindowsUnlocker  
>     - .

     ,   !  
  Dr.Web CureIt! -    - ! 
 - ,       ,     _LOCK.  
    ,        .

----------


## fabulist

> - ,       ,     _LOCK.

    " ",    .     filename.ext_LOCK?
   ",   ?

----------


## Dracon

-,   ,    : Trojan-Ransom.Win32.GPCode, Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Encore, Trojan.Ramvicrype  .  ,     txt, xls, doc.   ,    ,               ,      . 
  ,   -.          .   Dr.Web  ,        (http://www.freedrweb.com/aid_admin/).             Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Encore.   . 
     PhotoRec (  ,    GPL)  StopGpcode2 (  ).                securelist.com:  http://www.securelist.com/ru/viruses...id=313444#doc2

----------


## rust

> ,   !  
>   Dr.Web CureIt! -    - ! 
>  - ,       ,     _LOCK.  
>     ,        .

     .   ,   ...          ,

----------


## Dracon

> " ",    .     filename.ext_LOCK?
>    ",   ?

  ,     .  : filename.ext.LOCK (   2  -  + ). 
     ,   ! 
   !

----------


## fabulist

> securelist.com

    ? ))   

> 

   , ,   ,  ""  ? ճ  ?

----------


## Dracon

*rust*,     .  ,  ?      -     ................

----------


## fabulist

?    ,    ""  *.txt dmtrkl@gmail.com

----------


## Dracon

> ? ))

    -     ,          _CRYPT. : 
 : WaterLilles.jpg 
 : WaterLilles.jpg._CRYPT  
    -        .LOCK. : 
 : WaterLilles.jpg 
 : WaterLilles.jpg.LOCK  
,   - *.rtf -   .

----------


## rust

> *rust*,     .  ,  ?      -     ................

   ,

----------


## Dracon

*fabulist*, -   .  *rust*,      -    ................ 
           -  http://support.kaspersky.ru/iphone/antiblocker 
         - ?

----------


## fabulist

> fabulist, -   .

  ...   .   -,    .   ,   .
,              - GetDataBack, .
  -  ,    ,    . )

----------


## Dracon

> ...   .   -,    .......................    . )

  fabulist,   .  
,    ,      ,    .

----------


## Ch!p

> -,    .   ,   .

         ,  "",      "".  *Dracon*,   ?

----------


## fabulist

> ,  "",      "".

  ,    .
 ,       1024 . ϳ  ,   .
...

----------


## Dracon

> ,  "",      "".  *Dracon*,   ?

  ,   !  *Ch!p*,      ? 
Lock (Unknown.BootVirus, Phi, Virus.Boot.Stoned.Lock, Stoned, BOOT.GENERIC*, boot sector, DOS/Stoned.EN)    :	2009-02-02 17:03  
        ))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Ch!p

*Dracon*,    . 
  .

----------


## -

, . 
   10    -    ,          ... , . ,   16  -> 16 ,      4  -  ,  ..  16->16 -    .  , ...    -    -      .        -     " "  
  ,  ... 

```
2D 2D 2D 2D 2D 2D 2D 2D 2D 2D 2D 2D 2D 2D 2D 2D - 59 02 10 2B FC 8A 09 26 2E 8A 83 BB 7C 1F EB 96
2D 2D 0D 0A C2 F1 EB E5 E4 F1 F2 E2 E8 E8 20 E8 - D3 7D 45 7F 99 7F DD D3 65 B9 AB 77 5A 57 0D 2F
```

 ...  ?  
    ,         ...  ?

----------


## admin

:http://www.securelist.com/ru/descrip...old313444#doc2  
  ,   ' .       Dr.Web  .

----------


## Ch!p

,   .
      (    

> :http://www.securelist.com/ru/descrip...old313444#doc2

  ),    ,      ...   

> ,    .
>  ,       1024 . ϳ  ,   .
> ...

     .
    ,      64.      .     .    ,     .
    ,   . 
-, ... 
  _

----------


## Dracon

> , . 
>    10    -    ,        ..................  ?

   *-*,  ,        LOCK?   

> *Dracon*,    . 
>   .

   ,   . 
      - ftp://ftp.drweb.com/pub/drweb/tools/

----------


## Dracon

LOCK   CRIPT,   ?  ?  http://forum.overclockers.ua/viewtop...45925&start=40 -    ( http://www.securelist.com/ru/descrip...old313444#doc2)   doc, xml, zip, jpg, png, htm, mp4, mpg, pdf  txt .   doc  ,    . txt, htm, pdf, zip  jpg   .    ,      .       .    _crypted     . 
       .lock  _crypted   StopGpcode   .        .   ?  
,      ?

----------


## Ch!p

> .lock  _crypted   StopGpcode   .        .   ?

  Total Commander   

> ,      ?

     .     ,          .

----------


## -

> -,  ,        LOCK?

   (    ),    :  LOCK    txt .    

> LOCK   CRIPT,   ?  ?

    ,   -    ,   : http://support.kaspersky.ru/viruses/...?qid=208637174       ...   

> Total Commander

      Total Commander   a.txt.LOCK  a.txt_crypted,      ...    -   ,   Total Commander,   ,    
,     ...     -  ,    ...     ""

----------


## admin

> Total Commander   a.txt.LOCK  a.txt_crypted,      ...    -   ,   Total Commander,   ,

   Total Commander     CTRL+M    .  

> ,     ...     -  ,    ...     ""

        "볺".

----------


## Dracon

> ..........................   .     ,          .

     !    . 
PS:         Dr.Web. .

----------


## Ch!p

.
         16 .
       . ,      _(  16 ,      ,   16 ,    ..,    .  ,    )_
    ,    ,     .
 ,  100%     ,        ,       . 
  , ,  ,         .           ...
 ... 
http://forum.drweb.com/index.php?showtopic=303886?   ,   ?
,   , ,  ,   .
  .

----------


## Dracon

(/). 
     - LOCK  . 
,     ,     ,     LOCK.

----------


## rust

> - LOCK  .

----------


## Dracon

,  - " "  "RSA"?        .LOCK,   ?  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%93%...B5%D0%BC%D0%B0  http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/RSA

----------


## Ch!p

> " "  "RSA"?

  ,     ,    - .
,    ,      .

----------


## Dracon

Exico    :  
1  - 09.12.2011 10:41    800  ...     ....  1      ... !  ... 
2  - 12.12.2011 13:55     ...    Decryptor.exe 20   :)  30     ...    800    )  http://forum.overclockers.ua/search....13808&sr=posts http://forum.overclockers.ua/memberl...rofile&u=13808 http://forum.overclockers.ua/viewtop...45925&start=80 
 ,          ?    ?  ?

----------


## fabulist

> ,          ?    ?  ?

   Exico    򳺿

----------


## Dracon

!!!!!!!!!!!!!       ))))))))))))))))))))) 
 ,       -    ,  - ,     ...........))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## fabulist

> ,       -    ,  - ,

    ,    ,     .
!    ﳿ ,       . )))))))

----------


## erazer

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!       ))))))))))))))))))))) 
>  ,       -    ,  - ,     ...........))))))))))))))))))))

    :    ?

----------


## Dracon

> :    ?

     (),     . 
     ,       ?
 ,      (      ),  ,             - "-",          ,     . 
       .  
      -  .   -    .

----------


## erazer

> ,      (      ),  ,             - "-",          ,     . 
>        .

   ,  .   ,     ,      .    ,    ,     - ,    .     ][@cker0chka -   .      ,     -  . 
     ,    - . ,          ,       -  .   ,       ,       . 
 :       .     ,     ,  ,      .  .        .   .  .    ?  . ..      .     ,     . 
,     :    () ? 
           -   .         (       ).    ,          -    -       .  ,         ,   -   "".        ,         . 
p.s.     -  ? 
-  - 
-     
- -    
 .

----------


## Dracon

:
-      (*.doc)
-      (*.doc.LOCK)
- -    (   -    ). 
   TXT -     !!!

----------


## erazer

> :
> -      (*.doc)
> -      (*.doc.LOCK)
> - -    (   -    ). 
>    TXT -     !!!

     2-3    , , 2-3      
      . -     ,         (  )

----------


## Dracon

- ...................

----------


## erazer

> - ...................

    http://www.securelist.com/ru/blog/40...Code_vernulsya 
  http://safezone.cc/forum/showthread.php?t=13588 
:
-     (     ),       
-   ,           ,      
:          -    ,

----------


## -

> 2-3    , , 2-3

    :  ,     ...       ,   "16   16 "  "4  4"   . 
   ,  ,  "  ",  ? ,  ,       ,  .       ,    ,    ... 
    :      . ,        ,    skyrim

----------


## erazer

> :

     

> ,   "16   16 "  "4  4"   .

       , imho  -  .   

> ,  ,  "  ",  ? ,  ,       ,  .       ,    ,    ...

     -   ,         .    ,     ,   ,    -     -        . 
 ,            .       . ..        .    -          .      ,     -        .    

> :      . ,        ,    skyrim

      ?

----------


## erazer

: 
-        ,    -   
-     16  (128 ) 
-   ,     ,    
-   locked-  4 ,  -  16-     
-    ,       
...   RSA    ,

----------


## rust

> !!!!!!!!!!!!!       ))))))))))))))))))))) 
>  ,       -    ,  - ,     ...........))))))))))))))))))))

         .   

> ,  ,  "  ",  ?

   .       .

----------


## kit

-      R-Studio, Easy Recovery   -   ?  ? (   - ,       ). **:             ,   .      ,   -    ,     ,

----------


## erazer

> -      R-Studio, Easy Recovery   -   ?  ? (   - ,       ).

     ,     -   ,       ,    . ..     ,   ,      .           .

----------


## kit

-   .     ,         (,   ),      ,       (      -    5    ).

----------


## erazer

> -   .     ,         (,   ),      ,       (      -    5    ).

             .     .      .  , -   (,    ),       .

----------


## Dracon

: 
 Dr.Web   :
O: e3aaa06-22ccad2e
: Trojan.Encoder.123
: :\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Aplication Data\Sun\Java\Deployments\cache\6.0\6

----------


## erazer

> : 
>  Dr.Web   :
> O: e3aaa06-22ccad2e
> : Trojan.Encoder.123
> : :\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Aplication Data\Sun\Java\Deployments\cache\6.0\6

   !

----------


## Dracon

> !

    .......... 
,     !!     ,        -      .         .   : e3aaa06-22ccad2e (: Trojan.Encoder.123)  01  02      (  ,  ,  ,  ). 
      )))))))))))

----------


## erazer

> : e3aaa06-22ccad2e (: Trojan.Encoder.123)  01  02      (  ,  ,  ,  ). 
>       )))))))))))

          ?

----------


## Dracon

> !

    ""  e3aaa06-22ccad2e - !!!  *erazer*,     ,     ?   

> ?

    ,       .

----------


## erazer

> ""  e3aaa06-22ccad2e - !!!  *erazer*,     ,     ?

   

> ,       .

   .    .    -       .

----------


## Lex0013

www.virustotal.com

----------


## erazer

.   .       http://farjhjh293939eeek.ru/z.php?f=73&e=0
,      . ,   -          .
   404 not found
,  ,         , - ..         .   

> www.virustotal.com

     ? 
     01.12.2011 -   .  ,   -  ,     ,

----------


## Dracon

( . 12  . 13)? 
  . 13 : ".............. ,  txt-  ,     ()  .     .  ,   ,     -        ,  .        ))))" 
. 13 - https://vazonez.com/forum/index.php?topic=208.180
. 12 - https://vazonez.com/forum/index.php?...&topic=208.165

----------


## erazer

> ( . 12  . 13)? 
>   . 13 : ".............. ,  txt-  ,     ()  .     .  ,   ,     -        ,  .        ))))" 
> . 13 - https://vazonez.com/forum/index.php?topic=208.180
> . 12 - https://vazonez.com/forum/index.php?...&topic=208.165

  .    : - ,        .   -  -!

----------


## Dracon

,  ,     - http://www.password-crackers.ru/articles/15/ 
,   ,    - http://www.hardline.ru/selfteachers/...n/6/Index1.htm

----------


## Dracon

-: GPCode    - http://www.securelist.com/ru/blog/40..._udar#comments 
    ,   GPCode    !!!!!!  
 , ...................))))))))))))))))))

----------


## rust

> -: GPCode    - http://www.securelist.com/ru/blog/40..._udar#comments 
>     ,   GPCode    !!!!!!  
>  , ...................))))))))))))))))))

----------


## erazer

> 

    .

----------


## rust

> .

          ....
  1984    ....   - .... 
   14             

 ,  ,   ....

----------


## Dracon

: 
 Microsoft             Patch Tuesday     (  Security Bulletin),   21       .  14.02.2012 . - Microsoft       ,              . 
  ,      ,   14   .
       ,    ,  ,     ,    ,          .                       . 
 ,      ,     Windows,  Microsoft Office   Internet Explorer,   .NET/Silverlight. 
: Softpedia   

> 

    :
1). CNews:   ,   ,       ?
 :       .   ,        . , ,     Linux   ,     ,     .        . Mac OS        Intel      ,        .       ,    Windows, ,  ,     . 
2). CNews:        Trojan.Encoder?
 :  Linux,  ,     ,          .     , , ,  Bzip    ,          Perl   shell     .  ,     ,        ,         .   http://www.faito.ru/news/1260428981/

----------


## kit

> :
> 1). CNews:   ,   ,       ?
>  :       .   ,        . , ,     Linux   ,     ,     .        . Mac OS        Intel      ,        .       ,    Windows, ,  ,     . 
> 2). CNews:        Trojan.Encoder?
>  :  Linux,  ,     ,          .     , , ,  Bzip    ,          Perl   shell     .  ,     ,        ,         .

   2000    nix'             -       ,     -       ,      ...
..
 .

----------


## Dracon

,      -    EXCEL (XLS), WORD (DOC), ACCESS (MDB), POWERPOINT (PPT), ADOBE ACROBAT (PDF)   " "   17  2003 .
   ,    . 
   .  http://www.recoveryfiles.ru/   

> ................... .

    ! ! , ............))))))))))))))))

----------


## erazer

> ....

  ..        ?

----------


## Dracon

> ....  1984    ....   - ....
>    14             
> 
>  ,  ,   ....

  rust,    ,       (  ) :
1  -   Windows 7 Professional Russian DVD?
2  -   Windows 7 SP1 Professional 32-bit Russian OEM DVD
3  -   Windows 7 Ultimate Russian DVD BOX?
4  -   Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit Russian OEM DVD?
5  -   Windows 8 (   -  )?

----------


## erazer

> rust,    ,       (  ) :
> 1  -   Windows 7 Professional Russian DVD?
> 2  -   Windows 7 Ultimate Russian DVD BOX?
> 3  -   Windows 8 (   -  )?

   :       (  )   .           .

----------


## Dracon

> :       (  )   .           .

    ?    ,     .

----------


## erazer

> ?    ,     .

    .   7- .  -   ,    ,   .   -  
8-

----------


## rust

> rust,    ,       (  ) :
> 1  -   Windows 7 Professional Russian DVD?
> 2  -   Windows 7 SP1 Professional 32-bit Russian OEM DVD
> 3  -   Windows 7 Ultimate Russian DVD BOX?
> 4  -   Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit Russian OEM DVD?
> 5  -   Windows 8 (   -  )?

         ,     ....            
      5-   ...                       .    ...  
          ,       5  ....  7     ...     ?
   ?-     ....

----------


## Dracon

*rust*,  ,     (    )?

----------


## erazer

> *rust*,  ,     (    )?

   , ,    ,   -    .

----------


## rust

> *rust*,  ,     (    )?

     ...       ,      ,      ,     300    128  ...   ... ... 
       ,      ,     ... 
    ..            ...    .....    ...  ...

----------


## erazer

?   ?! :)

----------


## Dracon

> ?   ?! :)

  C  ,     :    ,  .....................;    , ............................:  . .!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dracon

: 
"!        ,       .
          .
     i 380975716698  1000 ,     mrbelyash@yandex.ru.
ϳ  ,   '     . ! ³  email  
  ,           .
           .
97A516BB314DB9A63F48976D0366175E5C0FFCBD2375A7763E  1E798D65D7430852F6501573E14DDCB25832EA2236862A3239  756D5826E48E29FEB748497B5633
CEEE511363F59C08B8341315791E274EA83E7EA96895AADFE9  CF2E5ACDBD2C114F9D6E3315B04803BAE23AEB6CB85A0C2720  D097EB330613B44E07551F65F971"  http://forum.drweb.com/index.php?sho...=308074&st=100

----------


## erazer

...

----------


## kit

**:          -       4      Linux

----------


## erazer

> **:          -       4      Linux

  **:     
 ?      .

----------


## kit

> **:     
>  ?      .

  **:    . - ,    ?  
    : ,    ,  .

----------


## Dracon

: 
"         ".      Xorist'a,       .  : 
1.       .Z$ (   2012 .xlsx.Z$)
2.    ,      ".txt"   - 
    !
 ! ,  !     "׸ ".
       .        
 ,         , ,      ,     .
,   -   .      .    .       .
     , sos  
  11812901  MORZE@DR.COM  http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php...=233692&st=180 
 .................

----------


## Dracon

-        (22  2013 ) - http://news.drweb.com/?i=3475&c=5&lng=ru&p=3 
      ,   ,  -  Trojan.Encoder      .                      Trojan.Encoder.205  Trojan.Encoder.215.   ,         .      ,            ................................ 
      ,   :
*         ;
*            ;
*          ;
*         ;
*           ,       .   ;
*         ;
*       .           . 
   2013  - http://news.drweb.com/?i=3516&c=5&lng=ru&p=2

----------


## Dracon

Hesperbot        (Bitcoin),      ESET. 
    Hesperbot          .  , Hesperbot    ,    Android, Symbian  BlackBerry. 
      ,           .            ,               -.
   ESEST ,     Hesperbot,    ,     ,       .        ,   . 
 (Bitcoin)   ,    2009 .       ,    -     .  ,                .           ,     , ,     -.
PS:  Bitcoin 27  2013 .     1000 .     Bitcoin     700 .

----------

